# File Upload



## liquidbeats (25. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

kann mir einer sagen wie ich bspw. über Shell eine Verbindung zu einem anderen Rechner eine Verbindung aufnehmen kann, um dahingehend eine Datei Uploaden zu können?

Normal würde ich via WGET vom Zielserver aus den Quellserver Kontaktieren, dies ist aber leider nicht möglich, weswegen ich vom Quellserver den Zielserver aus erreichen muss.

FTP wäre eine möglichkeit, aber ich komm nicht klar vsFTPD zu Konfigurieren, dass ich mich anmelden kann.

Betriebsystem (ZielServer: Suse Linux; Quelle: Debian)

Grüße


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (25. Oktober 2006)

versuchs mal mit mc ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst auch ueber SSH Dateien kopieren. Der Shell-Befehl dafuer ist scp.
Alternativ kannst Du dies auch ueber das Fish-Protokoll loesen, z.B. ganz einfach ueber den Konqueror.


----------

